# صندوق التروس . الكلتش



## على عبد السميع (25 نوفمبر 2006)

:1: أريد من الأخوه المهندسين .:1: :1: 
مساعده فى ؟
شرح مفسر عن صندوق التروس وكيقيف العمل الصيانه الازمه له 
ومع شرح بعض العيوب التى نواجها وما هى العلاقه بين صندوق التروس والكلتش .
ولكم جزيل الشكر .:1:


----------



## على عبد السميع (26 نوفمبر 2006)

:1: على فكره قمت بالبحث عن هذا الموضوع فى إحدى المواقع والمنتديات فوجدت بعض المعلومات التى ممكن ان تفيد فى هذا الموضوع .
سوف اتم عرضها لكم مع العلم ان معلومات فى هذا الموضوع ضعيف .


----------



## $المهندس$ (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم انت قاعد تدمج المواضيع مع بعضها .. 


الكلتج وظيفته نقل القدره من عامود الحذاف الفلاي ويل الي الجير بوكس .. 



اما الجير بوكس التماتيك يختلف علي العادي بشكل كبير جداً ... 



اخي الكريم في المرفق كتاب يشرح لك كل شي انشاء اللله .. 


اذا ما فهمت قولي وانا بخدمه انشاء الله .. 


و اي سؤال مكانيكي تفضل و خذ راحتك .. :2:


----------



## motaz_95 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزيتم خيرا 
عروض اكثر من رائعة​


----------



## على عبد السميع (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياسيدى الفاضل فى بداية الأمر أشكرك على المشاركة بس 
انا كنت أقصد أيه العلاقه بين الكلتش وصتدوق التروس *

فوجدت ان 
الكلتش .

الكلتش هو عبارة عن قطعة الوصل بين المحرك و صندوق التروس
حين نفصل الحركة عن السيارة فإننا نفصل اتصال صندوق التروس عن المحرك عن طريق الكلتش.


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود وشكرا.............


----------



## faster (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم اريد ان اشاركك
ففي هذا الرابط ستجد ما يفيدك باذن الله
ولكم تحياتي
http://www.icarumba.com/icarumba/resourcecenter/encyclopedia/icar_resourcecenter_encyclopedia_manualtran.asp


----------



## faster (29 نوفمبر 2006)

في هذه الروابط ستجد شرح وافي عن automatic transmission and transaxle
http://www.icarumba.com/icarumba/resourcecenter/encyclopedia/icar_resourcecenter_encyclopedia_autotrans1.asp#Figure1
http://www.icarumba.com/icarumba/resourcecenter/encyclopedia/icar_resourcecenter_encyclopedia_autotrans2.asp#top
http://www.icarumba.com/icarumba/resourcecenter/encyclopedia/icar_resourcecenter_encyclopedia_autotrans3.asp


----------



## محمود33 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

واللة وتسلمون في كل مجد وجديد ونريد برامج أكثر


----------



## على عبد السميع (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة الروابط بصراحة شئ جميل


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*عاجل جدا*

اريد معلومات عن محاكاه النظم


----------



## سنان العراقي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر جزيل مع كامل الاحترام الى من قام على عمل هذا المنتدى والى المشرفين والى الاعضاء...شكر من القلب


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووورريين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ممنون اخي الفاضل وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام جاسم (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً.


----------



## معتصم111 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذة الروابط 
يا faster يافنان:63:


----------



## faster (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الاخوه الاعزاء وشكرا اخي العزيز معتصم علي الاشاده الرقيقه وتسلم


----------



## amin22 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## hasenl (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ز


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (8 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفق الله فى الايام القادمه


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا جماعه على كل حاجه


----------



## a7med4u (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فى الاخوه


----------



## محمد محمد بلتاجي (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجدى (25 أبريل 2007)

موضوع جميل و مفيد 

مشكورين لكم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## كوكو ميكانو (25 أبريل 2007)

عاشت ايد اللي قام بعمل هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (26 أبريل 2007)

أشكركم جميعا ..


----------



## سعيد99 (26 أبريل 2007)

faster قال:


> الاخ الكريم اريد ان اشاركك
> ففي هذا الرابط ستجد ما يفيدك باذن الله
> ولكم تحياتي
> http://www.icarumba.com/icarumba/re...ar_resourcecenter_encyclopedia_manualtran.asp


السلام عليكم 
أخي Faster 
ممكن كتب بالعربية عن الجيرات العادية وفك وتركيب المكائن 
مع اني اعمل في المركبات الثقيلة 

ومشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير الذي تقدمه للجميع


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## romeo1986 (3 يونيو 2007)

اشكر لكم مشاركة الكريم
والأخ الذي يريد معلومات عن ميكانيكا السيارات فهذه كتب قليلة جدا لكن وجدت موقع التدريب المهني السعودي وأعتقد أنه الوحيد الذي يوجد به هذه المعلومات بالعربية وإن أردت زيارته فاذهب إلى مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية وهو موضوع مثبت

شكرا لكم على تجاوبكم ولكم فائق الإحترام والتقدير
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مفيد المغلس (2 يوليو 2007)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك من كل قلبى وجعل الله لك بيت فى الجنه


----------



## العلم حياة (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## DR DISI (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## نبيل حمود (14 يوليو 2008)

شكراااا جزيلاا اخي الحب


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير على هلمعومات


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير كتير
ويا ريت المزيد


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

يا عيني عليك هيك المعلومات ولا بلاش


----------



## غسان حمادي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## هدى هدهد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## black88star (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور حبيبي ..يديك الف عافية 
عــــــــــــوآفي ان شاء الله


----------



## asseeralward (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## abo qasm (10 فبراير 2012)

روابط رائعة من شخص اروع بسلموووووووو يا غالي


----------



## محمدماضى (11 فبراير 2012)

*أفادكم الله*


----------



## redsky123 (22 فبراير 2012)

thanx


----------

